# Creating pulses and plucks with MWobbler



## Chandler (Jun 19, 2017)

This is a tutorial on creating pulses and plucks using MWobbler(a filter). Although this is just a filter and not a synth I thought it would be of interest here. Of course most of this can be done in your favorite synth. I hope this is useful to you.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 19, 2017)

Interesting, almost an inexpensive version of Output's movement. Melda has a good video on their page too:
https://www.meldaproduction.com/MWobbler


----------



## Chandler (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes it's similar. Movement is a multi-FX plugin, but MWobbler really only does filters. That said it is extremely comprehensive. Tons of filters and modulation options.


----------

